# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چه رشته ای  به جزکامپیوتربرم که برنامه نویسی،زیاد داشته باشه؟

## irani1995

سلام دوستانراستش من علاقه زیادی به برنامه نویسی دارم از اون طرف هم علاقه زیادی به فیزیک و مباحث فیزیکی دارمالانم قصد دارم یه مهندسی ای انتخاب کنم که برنامه نویسی توش پر رنگ باشه و بشه تخصصی اونو تو اون رشته به کار گرفتبه نظر شما کدوم رشته بیشترین نیاز به کدنویسی رو داره؟برق؟هوافضا؟....

----------


## Amirio

سلام

خداروشکر الان جوری شده شنیدم هر مهندسی بری برنامه نویسی داره.


حالا نه #C  ولی زبان های C و Java و اینا رو میخونید.


مهندسی نرم افزار چشه؟ فیزیکم داره.

----------


## irani1995

خوب من تصمیممو گرفتم دیگه
میدونم که برنامه نویسی دارن اما کدوم بیشتر دارن؟
چون من زبان cرو خیلیشو تو دبیرستان  خوندم برا همین تو دانشگاه نمیخوام آشنا بشم باش میخوام ازش تخصصی استفاده کنم

----------


## helper

> سلام دوستانراستش من علاقه زیادی به برنامه نویسی دارم از اون طرف هم علاقه زیادی به فیزیک و مباحث فیزیکی دارمالانم قصد دارم یه مهندسی ای انتخاب کنم که برنامه نویسی توش پر رنگ باشه و بشه تخصصی اونو تو اون رشته به کار گرفتبه نظر شما کدوم رشته بیشترین نیاز به کدنویسی رو داره؟برق؟هوافضا؟....


اگه کامپیوتر دوس نداری برو الکترونیک

----------

